# Treating Fears/Anxieties With Medical Marijuana



## Goldie (Apr 4, 2005)

Cannibus and Fear
« on: March 01, 2005, 05:10:47 PM »  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Innate cannabis chemical erases fears
Calming brain circuit could treat anxieties

HELEN PEARSON


Brain chemicals similar to those in cannabis wipe out bad memories - and could point to new drugs for severe anxiety. 

The chemicals are called cannabinoids. Mice with faulty cannabinoids can't forget traumatic events, Beat Lutz of the Max Planck Institute of Psychiatry in Munich, Germany and his colleagues have found1. They suggest that the chemicals wipe fearful memories from the brain. 

Drugs that boost cannabinoids could help people who suffer post-traumatic stress disorder, phobias and panic attacks, say the researchers.

Its "a great new idea," says neuroscientist Pankaj Sah of the Australian National University in Canberra: "It introduces a whole new target," for such therapies, he says. 

Phobics are often treated by gradually exposing them to the object of their fear in a safe environment, to erase the bad association. Lutz suggests that cannabinoid-enhancing drugs, taken at the same time as this exposure, might aid memory clearance. 

A joint is unlikely to do the trick: smoking floods the brain with cannabis's active ingredient and produces other effects such as memory changes and pain relief. More effective would be a drug that raised levels of cannabinoids only in the brain's fear centre, the amygdala, says Lutz. 

Shock tactics

Lutz's team gave mice mild shocks while playing a loud tone, until the animals froze at the noise alone. When the shocks stopped, mice normally forgot the ordeal and stopped freezing in less than a week. Mice genetically engineered to lack the receptors that bind to cannabinoids were unable to forget within that time. 

During memory erasure the amygdala is flooded with cannabinoids; these dampen the action of nerve cells.

Lutz is now giving normal mice cannabinoid boosters to see if they forget learnt fears more quickly. Other brain chemicals are involved in erasing fear. Clinical trials are planned for compounds that activate NMDA receptors in the amygdala, which are also involved in erasing unpleasant memories.


----------



## GreenRabbit (Apr 4, 2005)

Interesting


----------



## stunzeed (Feb 13, 2007)

I use it for ADHD. It is the only thing that works for me.


----------



## eastcoastchick (Mar 4, 2007)

I believe that just from my own personal use and it keeping me sane.


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (May 22, 2007)

me personaly i use to think about stupid crap that i had done or aquard situations i did in the past that would give me alot of anger and anxiety im in college and i cannot concontrate at all i also have add (i was taking addroll its an amphemtimine for consontration made me loose over 8 pounds in a month)the thoughts would keep me up all night and i start loosing weight when my roommates offered me to smoke when i havent at the time in 3 years it changed my life forever i only wish more people would see it how i do


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jul 2, 2007)

i suffer from severe depression,anxiety and panic attacks!whenever i smoke i gotta be careful,i try to find and use strains that are more relaxing,give you the munchies and make you laugh alot!!!!!you can find these strains ,just look em up.....personally i grow my own.....that way i know what im smokin...its a bagseed i found,cloned over and over.....crossed it with some purple urkle....im pretty sure it was dutch dragon....THE BEST THING TO DO IS SEARCH THIS BEAUTIFUL SITE>>>


----------



## Rocker420 (Jul 2, 2007)

Yet another reason why marijuana should be legal. Just keep adding things to the list of what it can do to help.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jul 3, 2007)

Bring in the Ruderalis.... Pure from Czech = low THC  high cannabinoids


----------



## LadyJane (Aug 11, 2007)

This is exactly why I have my medical marijuana card.  It definately helps me.


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 11, 2007)

I smoke to kill pain and give me back a level of mobility that is like getting my life back. I am waiting for a liver transplant,(Hepatitus C) and it also really helps keep the blood pressure down,(Portal Hypertension), I contracted the disease over 30 years ago while in the military,(medic). I'm also an insulin dependant diabetic. Both illnesses seem to be trying to take me out. I found that smoking has helped so very much that I have become even a bit defiant to this sorry state of affairs with mj and the laws. 
   I have no desire to actually disobey the rules, but when I smoke and I can feel the pleasure of being able to move and work, and be loving instead of a grouchy cripple, well then one has to take charge of ones own life and make as good a judgment call as one can. By the way I am allergic to almost all painkillers, some of the real heavy duty narcotics help, but then I feel like I am a zombie, sleep all the time and get so whacked from those that I can hardly think ya know

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 11, 2007)

i smoke it cause i love the high from it also helps me deal with the every day things in life and also for my back pains have deteriorated discs:hubba:


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 11, 2007)

Hey there Sticky_budz, 
   I'm sorry to hear of anyone being in pain, or discomfort ya know ? back discs that have been injured can cause some of the worst pain, not to mention immobilize you radically. At the same time it's sorta like being vindicated when you can find others who understand completly about pills v/s smoke, pain and comfort, or just the pleasure of being able to function. I sure hope that you get better, and the rest of the folks here too. maybe someday we burn one together. Maybe go to Stoney's, I got dibs on the hammock. LOL
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your discomfort to bro pain is the worst but that idea about stoneys sounds great i have seconds on the hammock lol then maybe we will all swing by TBGS what u think  By the way thanks for the kind words peace


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 11, 2007)

Yessir Sticky_budz,
   It's starting to sound like a road trip to me, Ha-Ha I'm always up for a cool adventure.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 12, 2007)

2 words...



****   NO    DUUUHH !!!   *****

to think, its natural and isn't a man made narcotic controlled by 
pharmacuetacal companies


----------



## HGB (Aug 12, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> for my back pains have deteriorated discs



hey sticky,

There's some ongoing studies now targeting nerve roots for lower back injuries...think one is even injected to the spot like a transforaminal epidural steroid injection (have had over 100 now)....

my strains that grow i have breed to target my lower back for each season of the year    this is why a grow and cure a year ahead

as for fear well I cant get on the roof of my house but I CAN jump out of an airplane will high no problem and have done so many hundreds of times  

bout the only time I am pain free is when I'm free falling :hubba: 

like *KK* says 


> I have no desire to actually disobey the rules, but when I smoke and I can feel the pleasure of being able to move and work, and be loving instead of a grouchy cripple, well then one has to take charge of ones own life and make as good a judgment call as one can.




:48:


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 12, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> hey sticky,
> 
> There's some ongoing studies now targeting nerve roots for lower back injuries...think one is even injected to the spot like a transforaminal epidural steroid injection (have had over 100 now)....
> 
> ...


ya Ive gotten five cortisone shots in my lower back and four in my neck they do the job for a week if I'm lucky than its like i never had it at all Sucks the work i do dont help either lol


----------



## dutchpassion84 (Oct 14, 2007)

I have ADD (primarily attention-deficit, not so much hyperactivity) and a genetic/inherited propensity for depression due to a chemical imbalance.  Cannabis is the only thing that really balances me out.


----------

